# Gesshin Hide Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida (Aug 31, 2015)

I sometimes feel like people forget about these. I think when i introduced them, super thin knives were all the rage. Now, people are using a wider variety of chefs knives again. I love the hell out of mine (i use the blue #2 in 240mm the most). Anyways, i happened to have a great picture of them from the other day, so i figured i'd post here. We have them in blue #2, white #2, and ginsanko. The blacksmiths are different for each steel, but the sharpeners are the Gesshin Hide craftsmen (who also happen to be one of the companies i study with in Japan).

Here you go:
https://instagram.com/p/7CSMwtqpPi/






If nothing else, i thought it was a nice picture 
(its from instagram, but i actually have a higher res version shot on my 5dIII)


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2015)

I need to save up for one of these...they are definitely next on my list.


----------



## jimbob (Aug 31, 2015)

What is the the state of a knife when the 'sharpeners' get them? Final edge stuff or is there more? Curious, cheers.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 31, 2015)

from the blacksmiths, they come in with a rough general shape and have already been heatreated... thats about it. The sharpeners do the grinding into shape, create cross-sectional geometry, clean up, make it look pretty, and sharpen. Its a lot of work


----------



## jimbob (Aug 31, 2015)

So they give it life then! Cheers Jon


----------



## XooMG (Aug 31, 2015)

Shape of #3 from the top really sings to me. Too bad I'm not in the market now.


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 31, 2015)

These things are insane cutters. Someone (pitonboy, was it?) did a passaround of a 240mm in Blue #2 a while back, and it really impressed me. Jon, any chance that you will be able to offer sujihikis from Hide in the future?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2015)

heldentenor said:


> These things are insane cutters. Someone (pitonboy, was it?) did a passaround of a 240mm in Blue #2 a while back, and it really impressed me. Jon, any chance that you will be able to offer sujihikis from Hide in the future?



we can custom order than kind of thing, but talk to me because it may or may not be the best fit depending


----------

